

Enveluv.com - rasel4all
http://www.enveluv.com/blog

======
rasel4all
Enveluv.com is a new site, going to start their beta service from next month
in Malaysia. Its a free web to postal service to send a physical greetings
card or a letter to anyone in Malaysia.

~~~
randallsquared
Just in Malaysia?! That seems like a very limited market, especially for an
apparently English-language service.

